# Suche werbt einen Freund auf Blackrock / Horde



## Gormogon (23. August 2012)

Hi,

lasse mich werben für eine entsprechende Starthilfe an Gold. Exp habe ich selber und brauche keine weitere spiel hilfe oder der gleichen.

Bitte keine minigold beträge, von 1k kann ich mir bis 85 auch nichts kaufen. Bei einen anständigen Angebot /w me als Pm.


Grüße


----------



## Gormogon (28. August 2012)

Push


----------



## Marvin2706 (29. August 2012)

Hallo,
Iwie geht momentan hier auf dem Handy die pn nicht, deswegen schreibe ich hier !
Also, ich würde dich gerne werben... Kann dir auf so gut wie allen Servern Starthilfe bieten, sprich Gold für Mounts, Taschen und Ausbildungen !!
Das einzige was ich von dir erwarte ist, das du dir die keys besorgst und mit mir levelst ! Du darfst dir den realm und Fraktion aussuchen !!
Spiele schon seit einigen Jahren wow und zocke auch schon Mop beta.. Zudem kann ich dir anbieten wenn wir bissel gelevelt haben kann ich dir gametime zukommen lasse !!

Wenn du noch fragen hast kannste gern fragen ! 
Kannst mich auch im Skype Anschreiben da wär's vll besser --> marvin.metzger oder im icq --> 435960652 

MfG
Marvin


----------



## chuckiexx (1. September 2012)

Verfasst am: 31 Aug 2012 06:38 pm    Titel: B] Werbt einen Freund, gebe Keys und 50k S] Einen zum Werben    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich suche jemanden für das Werbt einen Freund Feature. 

Ich Biete euch: 

 Einen Woltk-Key und Catakey 
 Mounts, Taschen und weitere Ingame-Gegenstände. 

 Der Server und Charrakter ist deine Wahl! Frostwolf wäre jedoch toll  

 Schnelles effektives Leveln! Ich ziehe uns oder suche welche die das tun, für die beste Xp/Stunde. 

 Einen sehr zuverlässigen und erfahrenen Partner, d.h. das ich sowohl in PvP sowohl PvE größere Erfolge erziehlt habe und euch gerne etwas darüber erzähle und all eure Fragen beantworte. 

 Nahzu 24/7 Stunden Zeit! Und ich kann für euch auch Leveln, sprich ich Level den Charr zusammen mit meinen alleine, ohne eure Anwesenheit. 

Nochmal kurz zumir, ich heiße Max, bin 17 Jahre alt und Abiturient. Ich spiele schon seit viele Jahren WoW genauer gesagt seit der Season 1. Ich habe diverese Titel aus dem PvP-Bereich (wie ein 3er Raiting von 2200+) und auch diverese Titel aus dem PvE-Bereich erfolgreicht gesammelt. Ich habe Erfahrung mit Werbt einen Freund und erfolgreich 5 Charraktere hochgezogen. 

Nun zu dem was ihr mitbringen solltet: 

 Lust & Laune 

 Erstmals einen Classic & Bc key für Level 1-70. 

 Ein bisschen Zeit, falls ihr mit mir zusammen Leveln wollt, anderfalls kann ich für euch Leveln. 

 Ein kleines bisschen Ahnung wäre von Vorteil, jedoch nicht Notwendig. 

 Sykpe für eine gute Kommunikation. 

Das wars von meiner Seite. 
Kontaktiert mich biete über Skype: cantbeatit1 
oder 
über ICQ: 623-085-770 

für Fragen oder Anregungen stehe ich natürlich Offen


----------

